# Manual de servicio para  Sony LBT-XB44



## Javier Fernandez Nassar (Sep 6, 2012)

Estimados colegas necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el manual de servicio para un equipo sony modelo LBT-XB44, más especificamente la parte que tiene que ver con la sincronizacion de la bandeja para CdS.
Agradezco de ante mano cualquier aporter que me puedan brindar.


----------



## betodj (Sep 8, 2012)

aqui te dejo el enlace para descargarlo....saludos...
http://www.mediafire.com/?dwuvm407jhpohyp


nota el LBT es igual al HCD... ver parte izquierda en la portada del manual...


----------



## Javier Fernandez Nassar (Sep 11, 2012)

Muy agradecido por el enlace para descargar el manual del equipo sony, gracias por la respuesta "betodj"


----------

